# how much sand is to much



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I tend to want sand to be shallow, no more than about 2" deep. I do not need it to be piled up against the front glass, just barely higher than the trim is plenty. A bit more in the back is OK, especially where it will be planted with the larger plants. Their roots will help keep it aerated.


----------



## mopani (Oct 29, 2013)

Will take some out


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I like a deeper bed myself.


----------



## mopani (Oct 29, 2013)

So it does not affect plants, just what is desirable to owner


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

2" in front and 3" in back is what I do. Gradual slope. No really wrong answer to a point. Your swords will appreciate the depth IMO. Mine are in 3 inches of soil and are healthy and happy as you can see.

Best,

Joe


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

mopani said:


> So it does not affect plants, just what is desirable to owner


The more room for roots to grow the better. Look at terrestrial plants. (Sure, some will only flower when root bound but that's the exception) They always do better in a bigger pot. Or in the ground. How deep do you think the swamp where our plants grow is?


----------



## mopani (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks y'all, so excited for this build


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 13, 2014)

You'll want at least an inch and a half, but I personally try to keep my substrates 3-4 inches max, and at over 2 inches you'll want to poke regularly (I use chopsticks) unless you have Malaysian Trumpet Snails, otherwise I find that you can end up with toxic gas pockets that have been known to gas and kill fish.

... Reminds me, I need to go poke my substrate tomorrow.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Hydrogen sulphide once it makes contact with oxygen in the water is rendered pretty much harmless or those running deep sand beds in marine tanks would all warn others about it (they don't).
Also in planted aquariums ,plant's can transport oxygen to their roots so there is really nothing to fear with respect to anaerobic condition in moderately to heavily planted tanks.
My tanks generally get two inches of soil /clay covered with four to five inches (in back) of sand.
I do employ trumpet snails that sift through the first few centimeter's of sand while foraging for food but I have never poked or sifted any deeper.
My two cents.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Found this after some searching.

Hydrogen sulfide (H2S)is neutralized when it comes in contact with oxygenated water with a few caveats.The effect the water will have depends on the amount of oxygen dissolved in the water and the concentration of H2S present.
H2S is also slightly soluable in water forming a weak acid.
In low concentrations H2S is harmless.All animals produce some as a byproduct of the metabolization of nutrients.Animals even NEED small amounts to be present for some biological processes to occur.Their bodies detoxify the H2S present into less toxic sulfates.
These resultant sulfates are then excreted in the urine.Hence in small concentrations ,H2S
exposure can occur indefinitely without any side effects.
At some point a threshold is reached where the body's ability to oxidize the H2S becomes overwhelmed.The H2S reacts with alklis in the body to form sodium sulfide.
when enough is present,it forms a bond with iron in the body that prevents cellular respiration.
When small amounts of H2S contacts oxygenated water it oxidizez into sulfates which are much less toxic.Higher concentrations of H2S can overwhelm the oxygenated water and become toxic but this is rare occurrence in a well maintained aquarium as there is plentiful oxygen dissolved in the water and very little of the gas present but if the o2 level is low it could be more problematic.
This is why it is considered a very rare event with aquaria.Most of us take decent enough care of our tanks to keep this from ever happening.
Is a great example of the importance of keeping your tanks well maintained.


Have heard of folks blaming this gas H2S for fish deaths but have never heard of anyone who could definitively point to it alone as the cause.


----------



## mopani (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks yall


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

I remember from saltwater that people always recommended to either go with something shallow (2 inches) or go mega deep, just because of processes that happen in the substrate depending on depth.

I usually go 2-3 inches. I had 4 inches of ADA Aquasoil Amazonia in 34 gallon for 2 months and I took some out yesterday for another tank, causing the tank to smell like rotten eggs. 

I think 2 to 3 inches is great.


----------

